# تشبيك وتسوير المزارع - مؤسسة قطاع التعمير



## gaid (16 أكتوبر 2016)

المؤسسة تعنى بتسوير وتشبيك
-المزارع
-الاراضي
-الملاعب
-المواقع الحكومية والخاصة
وقسم لتوريد النخيل وبجميع المقاسات والانواع

وباسعار منافسة جدا
وخبرة طويلة

0504415556
0558814055


----------

